
Donald Trump to Americans: Go Incorporate Yourself - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/compost/wp/2017/11/22/donald-trump-to-americans-go-incorporate-yourself/?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-c%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
smallduck
Corporations are people, why not come full circle and make all people
corporations at birth. Black is white, up is down.

